

"What type of geek were you?"  Type 3: The Tinkerer. - herdrick
http://www.suck.com/daily/99/02/10/nc_index5.html

======
herdrick
The whole thing is pretty insightful:
<http://www.suck.com/daily/99/02/10/index.html>

